# 2008 Cabinet Door Latches



## rickandtina (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

We have a 2008 25rss and need to replace some of the door and drawer latches, does anyone know where to find these?

Thanks


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

You can find something that will work at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

rickandtina said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a 2008 25rss and need to replace some of the door and drawer latches, does anyone know where to find these?
> 
> Thanks


rickandtina,

Try these Bulldog Cab Catches
crunchman


----------

